# DVD shipping update!!!



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Recieved mine saturday, all I can say is THANKS I have watched it twice now and am still learning. If you decide to make another dvd on archery put me at the top of the list.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OK I am back from my trip and all DVDs that have been ordered by today will go out in the next 3 days. I hope everyone has thier DVDs that were ordered before Feb. 10th. Like I said, all the other DVDs that were ordered by today the 19th will be shipped out by this Wed.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OK I am back from my trip and all DVDs that have been ordered by today will go out in the next 3 days. I hope everyone has thier DVDs that were ordered before Feb. 10th. Like I said, all the other DVDs that were ordered by today the 19th will be shipped out by this Wed.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## southernbow (Feb 8, 2006)

Am new to archery, so is this a dvd that would help me learn to tune and set up my bow, or is this an advanced dvd. Because I want to learn how myself, because I am big on doing things myself, because then I know the quality of work that is put into it. Thanks. Also what basic tools do I need If this dvd is for me?


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

This dvd is good for anyone. The best $12 you will ever spend. From soup to nust and easy to understand.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> I hope everyone has thier DVDs that were ordered before Feb. 10th.


Still don't have mine. odered the 9th I think. Can you please check and confirm shipping.

Bill


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

I ordered on Jan.6/06. Still no DVD. Please let me know if it has been sent.

Thanks, Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## A-DOG (Jan 5, 2006)

Yahoo! I just ordered mine a few days ago but Im looking forward to it......I have been busy making a nice little shop in my garage and I have a small tv and dvd player that I am going to hang up on a tv stand so I can watch and tinker at the same time!!!!:tongue:


----------



## PaCritter (Nov 23, 2005)

I heard about this DVD and went ahead and purchased it On Saturday. Then I started to read how people were complaining about shipping. If it (DVD) is as good as everyone here says....I'll wait


----------



## Droptine4 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Very Good*

Awsome Dvd worth every penny and can't wait for the next Volume ( Find a Bowtech Please):wink: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Can't wait, Ordered mine on the 16th*

Ordered mine on the 16th, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I just want to say again..........


*AWESOME DVD​*

I wished you would have shown pressing a parallel bow like the SB or Trykon. Other than that I think it was GREAT.

Thanks again LeEarl


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

what dvd is this?


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

> what dvd is this?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=266383


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Ordered on Jan6/06! No DVD today!:sad: 

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*LeEarl please resond*

Ordered on 2/10/06. Haven't recieved as of yet????


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

I got my DVD today! :banana: I got my DVD today!:RockOn: I'm going to enjoy watching it tonight.
Thanks LeEarl.

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

I got my DVD in the mail yesterday .... looks great

Thanks for making this DVD, no book can ever teach you as much as this DVD

Great job :thumbs_up 

Thanks again, will definitely order the next one if you decide to make another one :wink:


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

Who got the big package ? was not me


----------



## bearrock (Nov 1, 2005)

Got it!!! Cant tell you how much I learned!!!

Thanks Again


----------



## PaCritter (Nov 23, 2005)

Got mine yesterday.. Great information here. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

Still waiting on mine.:sad:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

All DVDs orders on or before Feb. 26th and SHIPPED!! Everything is caught up as of right now :tongue: but more orders coming in every day :beer: 

If you do not have yours yet and it has been more the 2 weeks PM me and I will check it out. The out of country ones take a little longer and I seen that some of our friends in the north (Canada) and over seas have thiers.

Thanks,


----------



## fishen_soon (Jan 31, 2006)

*Shipping a No-Show*

I ordered and paid for my via Pay-Pal on February 13th, I have not received it yet. I sent you an E-Mail, but no response to that either.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I have answered ALL PM!! I am not missing any of them, so please check and make sure you sent it to me. 

All the DVDs ordered have been shipped. I sent them general mail beacuse of the cost and have no way of tracking them. I stamp them all and send them out in bulk of 20-50 at a time.

Everything has been sent out. I have only had 1 come back as undeliverable so far and that party has been contacted and we are working on getting the DVD back out to them. Other then that I have no idea why others do not have thiers yet. It seem like it is the bulk sent out between Feb 20th and the 26th which should be there very soon.

Remember, all orders that were ordered during the week of Feb 12th through the 19 were delayed 1 week because I was out of the office. All of those orderes were sent out on the 21-23rd. So they should be there very soon if not now!


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

*PM Not Answered*

My PM was sent on Feb. 27th and I did not get a reply. Maybe there is a problem with the board, I do not know. Thanks.
Donald


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Duck65,

PM answered. I had yours saved to make sure I checked it. Just did not send you a PM yesterday like I was going to :embara:


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Got it*



beenfarr said:


> Ordered mine on the 16th, can't wait to see it!!


Got mine today, I watched the first section and it was great. Truely a treasure.

Thanks for your effort,


----------



## fishen_soon (Jan 31, 2006)

Got mine also, may have been a zip code problem. Thanks LeEarl


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks LeEarl. I got your reply. 




LeEarl said:


> Duck65,
> 
> PM answered. I had yours saved to make sure I checked it. Just did not send you a PM yesterday like I was going to :embara:


----------



## Bowbender38 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just ordered mine today. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Bowbender38 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just ordered mine today. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Dvd*

Got mine Friday.:banana:


----------



## Bowbender38 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just got my DVD and watched it. It is awesome!!!


----------

